# Manueli's Tank



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

Here is my baby Manueli (only 10cm now) in his new 600lt tank... good swimmer eh?

and a little video...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

that is a very well setup tank. absolutely beautiful and very lucky to have such a active little guy.


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

AS fan said:


> that is a very well setup tank. absolutely beautiful and very lucky to have such a active little guy.


thank you but soon i'll take away that sand and i'll put some black vulcan stones. I think are better...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice setup


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

awesome set up, love all the anubias. Will look great with black substrate instead. Only suggestion I have for you is taking off the blue background and painting it black

You have any full tank shots?


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

thedude8 said:


> awesome set up, love all the anubias. Will look great with black substrate instead. Only suggestion I have for you is taking off the blue background and painting it black
> 
> You have any full tank shots?


Yes you are in right!! On the right side i've set up a rock with dragon stones till the middle of the tank and covering the right side of the aquarium that has an angle for the "fallingdown" to the sump. On the left side i've planted many ludwigia so... let's wait the growning...

here is a full shot


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful fish and setup!...I agree with you about the black vulcan stone...It will look better, IMHO...Your Manny rocks like a OZZY OSBOURNE concert!!!...


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

Da said:


> Beautiful fish and setup!...I agree with you about the black vulcan stone...It will look better, IMHO...Your Manny rocks like a OZZY OSBOURNE concert!!!...
























maybe he'll never change pusher... really seems overdrugged... always swimming. And there are only 3 days i've put into that tank..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice tank scaping and WELCOME to piranha fury.


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

That setup is a work of art! Welcome to Piranha-fury!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

simply wow, nice setup. should have an awesome grow out. love the anubias


----------



## Carnofish (Sep 15, 2009)

one of the finest aquariums I've ever seen, a nice Manueli unleashed


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

damn nice fish and aquascaping!


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

sweet tank and good lookin' manny!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Welcome to P-Fury.

Excellent job on the setup..looks incredible.
Is that all wood in your tank? or is it all rock?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Beautiful tank!! I wouldnt change a thing with it.. That blue just makes that tank IMO.. Very nice job!! Keep us updated on the growth of your manny and the plants!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Great looking tank and manny


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful tank love the whole setup
I'd also recommend a black background
Is it just me or do the european guys always have the nicest tanks


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks a lot to everybody! Well the layout is made either by rocks (ada dragon stones) and woods inside and around the same rocks... as the stones falled down on woods. About the background i'm working on it but it's hard job... i'm building a rock background stone after stone and even if i'm not Michelangelus i try to di my best in finding the right stones to build it soon.
That tank was a marine reef tank at its start so that the blue background.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Take some step by step pics on how you make the background


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Take some step by step pics on how you make the background


Too late now. It's almost finished. Anyway need only dragon stones and 1 hammer







and a nice lady to clean the room after job


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

after 2 days of puzzle job with hammer and dragon stones.... here is the result! No more blu blackground. Do you like it now? It's like a back to nature juwel 3d background ... next step will be black lava at the bottom instead of the sand :laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIMHE6D5v94...player_embedded

i dont like those pics.... better a few second of video. maybe you can see it better


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

DanieleRoma said:


> awesome set up, love all the anubias. Will look great with black substrate instead. Only suggestion I have for you is taking off the blue background and painting it black
> 
> You have any full tank shots?


Yes you are in right!! On the right side i've set up a rock with dragon stones till the middle of the tank and covering the right side of the aquarium that has an angle for the "fallingdown" to the sump. On the left side i've planted many ludwigia so... let's wait the growning...

here is a full shot
[/quote]
i love this tank, this is the best ive seen in the site so far, great job


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks a lot assclown but it's not finished... give me easter holidays and i'll post the next step and some "sweets" from my layout. I'd like to give something of "wild" all around and i know how to do








wait a little or add on msn to see "live" by webcam my steps on this tank.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

wonderful tank Daniele...amazing. congratulations!

Splendida!! ti sarai ammazzato per rifarla interamente...ma il risultato ne vale senz'altro la pena...








Tommaso


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

PygoLover said:


> wonderful tank Daniele...amazing. congratulations!
> 
> Splendida!! ti sarai ammazzato per rifarla interamente...ma il risultato ne vale senz'altro la pena...
> 
> ...


thanks a lot Tommaso. I spend 3 days in collecting all the pieces but finally i succeded in finishing at my best. I added also some ontanos and some others "tools" in order to make it more wild (riccia and riccardia musks)...
here is a little short video hope you'll like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S54K6gYkUQ0...player_embedded

ps: were you not the guy who call me by phone and told me that ada (or natural tanks in general) werent suitable for piranhas? I'm happy you changed idea about it! really happy!

PPS (In italian): L'invito è sempre valido per quando vuoi incontrarmi dal vivo e farci una bella chiacchierata!


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Flawless and very original tank for this beauty.

Congrats from France.


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

Merci memen


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Awsome job on the tank :nod: and your manny looks great


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

non me ne sono dimenticato, tranquillo. Ma non sto affatto tranquillo, è un periodo a dir poco pessimo...tra lavori, casa e portale non so + a chi dar resti...
Tommy


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

at leat i've finished!!!


----------



## PEY (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Daniele, that tank looks amazing. 
Where did you get the Manueli from? ciao


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful setup







I love the way you european guys setup your tanks if you setup another one take some step by step photos. I would love to know how to make a setup like that.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice little manny you have and with that amazing set up you should get some good growth on him/her. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

i'll soon setup a new tank (300lt) for a caribe so if you'll like add me on msn ([email protected]) and i'll show you "live" how i do it. I'll make also some pics for the forum so... wait a moment and i'll try to give to you and also to my italian forum this reportage.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

That IS ONE BAD A$$ SETUP!!!


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

Genesis8 said:


> That IS ONE BAD A$$ SETUP!!!


Sorry dont understand... you dont like it? please tell me why so i can learn more and in case change something.


----------

